
Suspected Campaign from Russia on Reddit - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/redditsecurity/comments/e74nml/suspected_campaign_from_russia_on_reddit/
======
noah-kun
For the record, there it is well documented that corporate wings of the
Democratic party control dozens of accounts under a single owner. There are
likely many more operators that we haven't uncovered yet, with more puppet
accounts tied to each.

Russians are allowed on reddit, as far as I know. Auto-blogging is common-
place. Blogs that hvae opinions and even organized up-voting is common. There
are differences in ideology from us, maknig things seem like a "campaign".

This is just xenophobic targeting of one nation to create consent for some
kind of action against "Russian" accounts/citizens and those mis-targeted as
Russian (see Twitters method of Russian detection).

I post this to try reduce the fear of Russia and the anti-Russian scapegoatism
in general.

